# Central Wisconsin Muddy Waters Retriever Club



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any word on any stake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Q to Land Blind
1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,15,17,19,21,22,23
To Water Blind
1,2,3,9,10,11,19,22,23
To Water Marks
1,3,9,11,22,23

Sorry I left after 1st dog of water series, no further results


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Q results anyone ???


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

1st - #3 Flint/Hayes
2nd - #9 Race/Washburn 
3rd - #11 Doc/Socks
4th - #1 Chance/Hines
RJ - #23 Bucky/Hegerty
J - #22 Lamar/Pugh

The Judges set up some very good tests!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and Lamar on their JAM!


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

joel druley said:


> Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and Lamar on their JAM!


I agree I was pulling for him


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN
1st Webster/Attar
2nd Scamp Robertson/Dave (Amateur trained and handled!! WHOO HOO!!)
3rd Mickey Hines/Charlie
4th Diesel/Attar
RJ Jerry Lee Dubose/Lynn
Jams Joy/Attar, Punch/Washburn, Cori/Voigt

Congrats to all!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any info on the amt


----------



## YellowRidge (Jun 17, 2011)

Way to go Dave and scamp


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any word on the Amateur?


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

AMATEUR:
1st: #12	Lucyana's Full Speed Ahead Laura Parrott Laura Parrott/John Parrott	
2nd: #7	AFC Duckblind's Real McCoy	Dave Opseth	Edwin Richardson/Dave Opseth
3rd: #5	B Bumble	Fred Kampo Fred Kampo	
4th: #38	FC Drake's Bay Parting of the Sea Randy Spangler Bill Landau
RJ: #41	Lucyana's Right Hand Man	Laura Parrott	Laura Parrott/John Parrott	
JAMS: #16	Five Star's Turn Me Loose	Alexandra Washburn	Debra Bredeson/Alex Washburn	
#23	Candelwoods XS Brandy J Michael Shannahan J Michael Shannahan Md
#32	Drake's Bay's Wanderer Richard Wilke	Rick Wilke	
#51	Paddle Creek's Carbon Grade Lynne DuBose Mac DuBose/Lynne DuBose	

Congrats to all who placed and finished! Looks like a great weekend for the Parrotts ~ congrats on the new AFC, Laura!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Am Results

1st 12 Laura Parrott (New AFC)
2nd 7 Capt Opseth
3rd 5 Kampo
4th 38 Spangler
RJ 41 Laura Parrott
Sorry don't remember the Jams

Thanks to everyone that worked their tails off to make this trial happen!


----------



## duxbay (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Jane, Why bother with a jam ! Might as well go for #1.
What a talent you have.


----------



## WisWoody (Jan 16, 2003)

Hats off to Rick, Brad and the whole crew at central waters as well as the other club that helps out Muddy Waters HRC. And a big thank you for Jeff VanderZaden and Don Gruber for opening up their property to run on.


----------

